# Tecumseh help



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

Long time fixer, first time Hobby Talk forumer. I need a HSSK50 repair manual to get my sons MTD snowblower going. He wants to make some new friends and a few bucks doing driveways .It will run for a couple of minutes then slowly dies with a muffler pop as its last breath .Plug is not wet when it stops and starting fluid added as it slows doesnt help. After a few minutes it starts and does the same .Tank was pulled and cleaned and fuel flows to carb with no problem . Carb has new gaskets,needle/seat,float ,plastic emulsion tube and seals and has had ALL ports cleared and float setting and all carb work checked by local dealer. New gas cap did not help.Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

go here:
http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=list&MMN_position=11:11
thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dads fixit said:


> Long time fixer, first time Hobby Talk forumer. I need a HSSK50 repair manual to get my sons MTD snowblower going. He wants to make some new friends and a few bucks doing driveways .It will run for a couple of minutes then slowly dies with a muffler pop as its last breath .Plug is not wet when it stops and starting fluid added as it slows doesnt help. After a few minutes it starts and does the same .Tank was pulled and cleaned and fuel flows to carb with no problem . Carb has new gaskets,needle/seat,float ,plastic emulsion tube and seals and has had ALL ports cleared and float setting and all carb work checked by local dealer. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Check your fuel cap, it may not be venting properly. Make sure the deflector and seal are in place inside of cap. It may also be a valve issue so you may also want to check the valve lash if the cap checks out alright.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> It may also be a valve issue so you may also want to check the valve lash


I agree with valve issue as well.....

My first thought is worn exhaust valve guide "starting fluid doesn't help", Possibly a spec of carbon holding it from seating. Especially if the unit has set up a while for the carbon build-up to dry out. 

Good Luck


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

glenjudy I tried to download manual put adobe states file does not exist. I will try the cap idea and look into valves. Another symptom I forgot was that blower will only start with NO choke . Didnt know if that helps diagnose the problem.

Thanks eddie


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks glenjudy but same problem trying to open suggested files. Most likely operator error (ME ).I was not able to download or open file for repair manual. I did try fuel tank cap suggestion but no joy. cap looks complete and switching a new cap did not help.If I can access a repair manual I will look at valves.

Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm?? something has changed, doesn't work like it I remember,
try this, LEFT click on file description, next page, LEFT click on 'download'
my browser, no indication download was taking place until it finished downloading, then save using 'save' icon.
or try this.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
RIGHT click, save target as, etc.


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks that link worked www.cpdonline .

Eddie


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Will it crank right after it does ? Have you checked for Spark right after it dies out ?


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Yes it seems to always have fire. When it dies the plug is very black even though it is like new when I start it .I will get a clear type ignition tester tomorrow that plugs between the plug wire and the plug. That way I will see as it happens. I used a working snowblowers carb to test that possibility and just had the same result. I am leaning toward a valve issue


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

When it dies try checking the compression immediatly afterwards You can also remove the carb head and muffler and try lapping the valves and make sure you are getting a good seal in the valve seats


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

*Im Back !!!!*

Luckiily the 6"-12" of snow the EXPERTS predicted last week was wrong. I have tried all suggestions short of motor/head teardown. To recap ,motor starts but wont if choked ,runs for a minute or so sounds as if it is slowing, then cuts off. I found starting fluid does not help to keep running and inline spark tester shows is has fire even as it dies. It pops fire and sparks from the muffler with last breath and dies. Muffler was clear also and it will start back up after a minute or so then does the same .
Would you say disassembly is next? I am not familar with small engine repair . My son wants his snowblower and keeps giving me THAT look.

HELP !


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well it really kind of sounds like you have a compression issue, valves or possibly a stuck piston ring. 

You may need to remove the head at least, you can inspect the intake and exhaust valves and look at the cylinder wall for damage. This would be the first step I would take at this point.


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, I will do that. Valves may be the problem. I can use a compression tester and check. About what should it be ? test with throttle and choke full open ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does not matter about the choke and if your engine is off the throttle is usually open. Look for around 90 psi for good compression although they will run with much less. Just pull the rope several times and see what you get.


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks I will check and get back with you.


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

*30 YR Tech*

As diagnosed the compression is very LOW only #30 after 20-30 pulls . When my head stopped spinning that was all I had on the gauge . I am not a smallengine guy so not sure about how these actuate the valves and stuff but I will look at the repair manual link You kind folks provided me to and see what I can find . Pulling the head is no problem I have already been 3/4 of the way there pulling tank,cover and intake/exhaust.

THANK YOU for all the help.


----------



## dads fixit (Jan 22, 2008)

*30 year tech*

Thank you, The compression after about 30 pulls was only #30. When my head stopping spinning I found that amount on my gauge. That with the popping muffler when it dies confirms your diagnosis DR.
I am not a small engine guy but the link you fine folks provided will lead me .I have already been 3/4 of the way to pulling the head by removing the gastank,muffler,intake, and flywheel coverto check them.
Thank you again for the patience and guidance .


----------



## truc77 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm putting a 6.5 Tecumseh motor back together on a craftsman mower. and cant see any timing mark on the crank gears. the one on the camshaft is very apparent. can anyone help me with this, Thanks , Curt


----------



## DIYismyway228 (Dec 11, 2009)

From what you have said it sounds like the snowblower is siphoning fuel from the tank because the bowl vent hole is plugged. That causes it to run rich, which is ok until the engine warms up. Then it will stall. The pop when it stalls says it was too rich. The vent hole is above the idle screw (1/2"). Clean it out with carb cleaner and see if that helps.


----------

